# The best skidsteer snow blower ?



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I am looking for opinions on what you guys feel would be the very best snow blower for a Bobcat 330 Hi-flo. Would like to try to find a blower with dual augers and dual fans. No chain drive, pump driven. Can't seem to find what I am looking for. Any ideas?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

ok --- ? So what is the best skiddy blower out there ?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Apparently nobody on P.S uses them. I know my competition uses a bobcat brand and they are happy with it as long as the snow is dry and not wet.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thankyou for the help


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Check Ebay. I saw a dual auger blower on there the other day for like $9500 or so. 8' wide, 3' high. Pricey unit..... 
I just typed in "skid steer snow blower" I was looking for a blower, but for the price, I think I can keep doing it the old fashioned way for a little while longer...


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

I had a Bobcat SB200 on my S250 high flow, blower work o.k. The controls running of the finger tip controls were awesome. A budy of mine had a SB240 on his toolcat and he could out blow me. I would go with a bobcat SB 2400 extreme, the bigest fan and hyraulic motor on the bobcat blower line up. The S330 could easily run it.

Corey


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

This sure looks like one smart snowblower if you read the pdf on features and benefits...

http://www.sheyennemfg.com/index.php?p=hydramax


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks for the help


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello wade, 
Why such a large blower? 
I have 3 skiddy blowers. An older Erskine and 2 newer Bobcat blowers. All work fine.
Gearing up for a big winter?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've looked at the FFC and newer Erskine products this past year. They appear to look solid and well built compared to some of the old skiddy blowers.


----------

